# Mid Atlantic GSD Rescue - Big Problem!!!



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Anyone here in this group? Know anyone in the group???

Apparently a youngster is in their hands - don't know the details of why or how....breeder wants the pup back and rescue won't give the pup to her - has it on their website up for adoption,....

Everyone complains about breeders not being responsible. The pup is chipped and someone contacted the breeder regarding the pup. The breeder WANTS the pup back!!!! Why won't they give it up??? Maybe as simple as a nice youngster bring a good donation???

Lee Hough


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

MAGSR is on this board. Caroline is, or was, the intake coordinator. I'll try to find her information.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/42159-carolinem.html

carolinem is her screen name


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

thanks - sent an email to the BOD - this puppy should be released to her breeder!!!! Am very very upset that the rescue KNOWS who the breeder is, contacted her, and after arranging to return her, decided to adopt her out instead!!!!

Please look at Sugar on the female page....her breeder wants her back!!!

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you kidding me?!!? 18 weeks old? I hope the breeder goes after the "owner" as well! She's a beauty!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Sugar is as cute as they come - beautiful little sable girl. I would guess (hope) that there is more to this story than we are currently privy to, so will withhold opinion until more is known.....
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## DriesBorghans (Feb 28, 2011)

I live in the same town as the MAGSR's P.O. Box, but I can't find any info on where they are physically located. If I can help, I will. I don't have any experience with rescues, so I'm not sure what to do. We have a deposit on a puppy that we're hoping to get in 2-6 weeks, so unfortunately I'm not in a position to adopt.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Generally a rescue doesn't have a "home base" because they operate out of their private homes and foster homes, so you likely won't find an actual address tied to the rescue.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

MAGSR is run by volunteers, fosters and they have space in a kennel in PA. There is no 'physical' location as is the case with most rescues.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

She is cute.. So sad she ended up in rescue if the breeder was willing to take her back.. I hope all works out well and the breeder gets their dog back..


----------



## DriesBorghans (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

What a cutie, thank God she ended up with a rescue and not in a shelter. I hope the breeder and the rescue can work it out to the best interest of Sugar.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

This is so strange...I"v never heard anything like this about MAGSR. I don't know them personally, but they have a good reputation. I imagine this is a case of some wires crossed or there is a LOT more to this story than what we're hearing. Who is the breeder in question out of curiosity?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wow, that would be upsetting.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

GSDElsa said:


> This is so strange...I"v never heard anything like this about MAGSR. I don't know them personally, but they have a good reputation. I imagine this is a case of some wires crossed or there is a LOT more to this story than what we're hearing. Who is the breeder in question out of curiosity?


I'm hoping that it is just a misunderstanding that can be straightened out with a little communication.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

this pup is a granddaughter of my Basha via Marsha's Elsa (who she lost yesterday   )
I have only spoken to the pups breeder a few times via email - but know the breeder who bred Sugar's sire. This is not a big breeder, or a commercial breeder, and was actually an unplanned, but well cared for and raised litter...we all make mistakes with where we place a pup occassionally....so not condemming the breeder for a bad placement - she is trying to do the right thing and take back the pup.

Lee


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

At least she is safe! I blame the owner, not very good one it seems. Don't know the whole story either, some misunderstanding I am sure.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

wolfstraum said:


> ...we all make mistakes with where we place a pup occassionally....so not condemming the breeder for a bad placement -


I agree. I've made a few bad placements myself, in spite of all my best efforts. One question is what screening mechanisms she has in place to minimize the changes of this happening again. Does she do reference checks? Does she do home visits? 

I don't know anything about the specifics of this particular situation, but I know that a lot of rescues and breeders alike go on "gut instinct", saying things like "Oh, I get a good sense just talking to people" when they place dogs and that ends badly rather often. When you've been doing rescue a while (or breeding too, I'd imagine) and you do all screening and due diligence before placement, you catch enough things to realize that "instinct" is a good first step, but it's inadequate as a total placement tool. There's no perfect method, but more screening is going to catch at least some of the bad apples. 

The fact that the breeder wants to take the puppy back is a good thing, certainly, but it doesn't by itself mean that she's doing a good job screening homes and if the breeder isn't doing the same rigor of screening that the rescue does, I can understand them being concerned that this puppy is simply going to be resold and could end up in a bad situation again.

I'm hoping that everyone involved is interested in the best interests of the pup and that some compromise can be worked out where she's placed in a home that is amenable to all.


----------



## carolinem (Dec 4, 2008)

The Mid-Atlantic German Shepherd Rescue (MAGSR) has been in existence since September 1999. In the years since then MAGSR has established an outstanding record as a reputable, reliable, caring and compassionate rescue dedicated to saving the lives of German Shepherds and German Shepherd Mixes. MAGSR greatly appreciates all of the concern expressed for Sugar.

MAGSR has documented and can verify all of the following events.


Two German Shepherd Dogs, a mature male and a young female, had been running loose for several weeks in the vicinity of Mergenthaler Vocational School in the Waverly area. A good Samaritan was able to catch the dogs on Monday, April 4. He held the two dogs in his yard to see if anyone would come forth to claim them, he finally decided he could not keep them as he already had dogs of his own. On Thursday, April 7, this good Samaritan, through a friend, contacted a MAGSR volunteer. He signed an owner surrender form for the MAGSR volunteer and turned the male dog and female puppy over to MAGSR. The dogs were taken to one of the vets normally used by MAGSR. The vet discovered that the female pup had been micro chipped. The chip company gave the contact information to the vet and the person was called by the Vet. That person was Ms. Sanche who had chipped the puppy before she had sold her. Ms.Sanche admitted that she was not the owner of the puppy, despite the fact she had micro chipped her originally, acknowledging that she had sold the female pup @ 11 weeks old. On Friday April 8, Ms. Sanche informed the MAGSR Board via email that they could keep the puppy and find her a new home. Then on Monday April 11, Ms. Sanche sent the Board an email stating that she had changed her mind and wanted the dog back – a dog she had previously admitted she no longer owned.

On April 7 MAGSR had contacted BARCS [Baltimore Animal Rescue & Care Shelter] to discuss the stray hold rule in Baltimore City. BARCS originally told MAGSR to bring the dogs in to them, which the Rescue was in the process of doing. When BARCS was informed that the dogs had already been held by the good Samaritan longer then the 72 hour stray hold required by Baltimore City and he had signed an owner surrender form, BARCS informed MAGSR that it could take possession of the dogs.(Health Code of Baltimore City, Title 10-101(k)(1)(ii)) At one point, since attempting to claim this dog should be returned to her, Ms. Sanche notified a third party that her grievance could be settled if she were compensated in the amount of $2500 for the puppy -- $2500 for a dog she had admitted she did not own. The MAGSR Board finds this offer by Ms. Sanche not only to conflict with her admission that she sold the dog and did not own her, but to reveal her true motivation.

MAGSR considers this matter closed. Any further action taken against MAGSR will be considered disruptive of business and legal action will be pursued.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Finally! The other side of the story emerges.

Thanks, good to know that MAGSR has come forward and explained the situation.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh yes I knew there was more to this than the original story. Glad to hear side #2 and that you have this all is writing.


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

We currently have a rescue from MAGSR and our experience was complete sound and showed the care they give to those wanting the adopt. 

I am too glad that this unique situation has been further explained and the details put on the table. Given the concern that most on this board and those in the public have looking out for the well being of an animal, getting all the info can queel making assumptions.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Frankly - I would like to SEE the proof. I have had correspondence from those within the group that make me very skeptical of any alleged "proof"

There are OTHER EXPLANATIONS for the "$2500" request. Like - make the price high enough and they will just give the dog back. And bottom line is still - the breeder wants the pup and she IS the legal owner. 

Sorry - I don't believe all of this.

Lee


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

AND !!! The bottom line is that this rescue will waste resources keeping this puppy away from her breeder. I have been in correspondence with Isabelle - and she definitely does not agree with their version. IMO they should just return the pup to it's breeder. PERIOD. NO matter what nonsense they are claiming - she IS the breeder and will take the pup back and the rescue can use it resources to take on those unfortunate dogs on death row in all the postings we see instead of fighting wtih the breeder.

Lee


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I've been doing rescue for years and we are always thrilled on the rare occasion when a breeder steps up and wants their puppy back. It's a win-win situation as the breeder can place the dog herself and we have the space to take in another dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not understand why the rescue does not just give the puppy back to the breeder who wants the dog. That would free up space for them to help a dog that does not have anyone to speak for it. How many GSDs in kill shelters have died while this has been hashed back and forth?


----------

